# Tortoise shirts I found!



## Tyanna

Teespring.com/tortoiselove

How cute!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

lol cool shirt. it be kinda weird if i wore it cause I'm a guy lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Me, I like this one ;


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me, I like this one ;
> View attachment 98820


cowboy...... why just why???!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## chaseswife

Ooh- I like it, but it would cause problems with the 5 kids.


----------



## Tyanna

I just hope we make our goal! Kids are included..the plus 3 people is people that aren't family  LOL


----------



## Elohi

I pre-ordered on. I sure hope it reaches 50 because I want one!!!


----------



## Elohi

I have a household of 5 but I don't care it was too cute to pass up.


----------



## Elohi

I wonder if I can request that the shirt options include unisex/men's shirts as well? I like men's size small more than a lot of women's shirts.


----------



## Tyanna

Elohi said:


> I wonder if I can request that the shirt options include unisex/men's shirts as well? I like men's size small more than a lot of women's shirts.


I think the tag less tee will be more of a unisex fit.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When I showed Karen the redshirt I wanted, she asked when would I wear it. I looked at her in amazement and said when wouldn't i?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a fun(?) tee shirt site I've found. 


http://www.badideatshirts.com/mobile/


----------



## Elohi

Come on people (ladies), order this shirt!
http://teespring.com/tortoiselove


----------



## Jacqui

If I got one, I could just see my kids having a debate on which child is the one NOT included. lol


----------



## Tyanna

Jacqui said:


> If I got one, I could just see my kids having a debate on which child is the one NOT included. lol



Tell them it's 3 people excluding kids


----------



## Elohi

Yeah I kind of look at the "3 other people" as in non-family peoples. Hahaha


----------



## Jacqui

Tyanna said:


> Tell them it's 3 people excluding kids



My kids would then want to know who the three other people are and I don't think I know that many.


----------



## Tyanna

Hahaha I agree I don't think I could name that many people either!


----------



## lismar79

I just ordered mine!


----------



## Elohi

Yay!!! Come on husbands and boyfriends, get your significant other this shirt!
I really want this to make it to print! The last one did but it said turtle on it and I didn't act fast enough. This one is even more awesome.


----------



## Tyanna

Elohi said:


> Yay!!! Come on husbands and boyfriends, get your significant other this shirt!
> I really want this to make it to print! The last one did but it said turtle on it and I didn't act fast enough. This one is even more awesome.



Even if it doesn't hit 30, of its "profitable" they still print, not sure what that means.


----------



## Elohi

I would think at $21 it's profitable LOL. I really hope it prints. I'm itching for some crazy tortoise lady clothing. Hahahaha


----------



## Tyanna

If it doesn't print I'm going to look into similar ways to get the shirts that are a for sure thing. My husband wants to get me shirt printer but we'll see how that goes LOL.


----------



## Tyanna

Update: Sooo it doesn't look like the shirts are going to print

*BUT
*
I have something up my sleeve for you guys who ordered.


----------

